# True sanctification vs mere concealment of vices



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 19, 2007)

Is there a difference for the believer? Is there a difference between obedience from the heart out of joy vs mere buffetting of the flesh with travail and anxiety. I say this because sometimes I feel at the edge of sin, and something pulls me back but not without a great struggle. Then there are times when it is a great joy to obey and suffer deprecations for the sake of the cross. Is the latter sanctification, and the former mere concealment of vices?


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Oct 19, 2007)

I think that both instances you mentioned are forms of sanctification. Reformed theology views sanctification as grace that works with the believer. This is not so in salvation, which is absolutely monergistic. In the first instance, I am reminded of 2 Cor 7:1, where Paul says, "Having therefore these promises, dearly beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all filthiness of the flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God." This teaches a personal responsibility for us to "cleanse ourselves." This is that "something [which] pulls [us] back but not without a great struggle." This first manifestation of sanctification is like Paul when he says, "But I keep under my body, and bring it into subjection: lest that by any means, when I have preached to others, I myself should be a castaway." (1 Cor 9:27).

However, Paul also tells us, "And the very God of peace sanctify you wholly; and I pray God your whole spirit and soul and body be preserved blameless unto the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ. Faithful is he that calleth you, who also will do it." (1 Thess 5:23-24). In this instance God grants us "a great joy to obey and suffer deprecations for the sake of the cross." This should bring to mind the promise of Phi. 1:6, "Being confident of this very thing, that he which hath begun a good work in you will perform it until the day of Jesus Christ."

I think you are experiencing two sides of the one coin of sanctification.


----------

